# Immi Account - given and family name fields



## gyanjeet (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello All,

Need a quick help, when I clicked on apply visa- immi account has to be created to proceed further.
On that form, I see Given Name and Family Name as mandatory fields, I have only Given Name on my passport-

Can you please suggest what should I put in either of the fields because my passport does not have any mention of family name. Unfortunately immi account creation page is not letting me proceed without entering both the fields.


----------



## gyanjeet (Oct 18, 2013)

Any suggestion pls?

I have one more question on immi account creation -

They ask for National ID(I dont have one except license passport and birth certificate), so what should I do?


----------



## Confused Pom (Dec 17, 2014)

gyanjeet said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need a quick help, when I clicked on apply visa- immi account has to be created to proceed further.
> On that form, I see Given Name and Family Name as mandatory fields, I have only Given Name on my passport-
> ...


Your given name is your first name which your parents named you and your family name is your surname (the one you share with the rest of your family) I assume you don't just have 1 name on your passport and birth certificate? You put in what names they are.

The national ID number is the government number given for working and benefits etc. In the UK it is what we know as a national insurance number.... I think it is called a personal identification number or PAN number in India.


----------



## auzseek (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi gyanjeet,

Were you able to find a solution to the problem of having just the first name?
I am also facing the same issue; as I also use only my First Name, and that's what is present on my passport too.

Would be keen to know how did you go ahead with your visa application.
----------------



gyanjeet said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need a quick help, when I clicked on apply visa- immi account has to be created to proceed further.
> On that form, I see Given Name and Family Name as mandatory fields, I have only Given Name on my passport-
> ...


----------



## amit9845 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Even i am facing the same issue. In my passport i don't have a surname. While submitting EOI (as per instruction) i had left the "Given Name" filed as blank and all of my name in "Family name" field.

But in the Visa application account creation page, both the fields are mandatory. Any idea what should be the solution to this problem ?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi, 

I have two questions;

1. What is the purpose of the 'Immi Account', if we are already lodging visa application through 'skill select'?

2. In the health declaration there was a question as given below:

Has this applicant previously traveled to Australia or previously applied for a visa?

I marked it as 'No' but later I understood that it was wrong because I have applied for immigration in 2005 which was rejected, based on that I should have marked it 'Yes'.

Now my Medical is already complete (upfront) but I have not yet applied for Visa.

How can I correct this mistake in health declarations? should I fill up the Form 1023, but that is only for correction of following documents:

1. Visa Application
2. Passenger Card
3. in response to a notice given to you by the department
inviting you to comment on possible non-compliance with
an obligation to correct incorrect information

Thanks


----------



## gyanjeet (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi All, 
Answer to given name & family name is, in visa application put your passport name in family name & you can leave given name blank. I got visa & this was not a problem at all. While creating immi account you may put same name in both given & family name. It should not matter. Be careful you put name exactly same you have on passport. In case you were known with different name, submit affidavit stating refers to one & same person.


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

gyanjeet said:


> Hi All,
> Answer to given name & family name is, in visa application put your passport name in family name & you can leave given name blank. I got visa & this was not a problem at all. While creating immi account you may put same name in both given & family name. It should not matter. Be careful you put name exactly same you have on passport. In case you were known with different name, submit affidavit stating refers to one & same person.


Hello Gyanjeet,

Congrats on receiving your visa. 
Please also let us know what document you provided as id card? Can the passport itself suffice as national id?

Thanks and Regards, Gaut.


----------



## gyanjeet (Oct 18, 2013)

I submitted passport, driving license. If you have same name as on passport on PAN card, you may include that as well. Only passport will suffice as well!!


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

gyanjeet said:


> I submitted passport, driving license. If you have same name as on passport on PAN card, you may include that as well. Only passport will suffice as well!!


Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

gyanjeet said:


> Hi All,
> Answer to given name & family name is, in visa application put your passport name in family name & you can leave given name blank. I got visa & this was not a problem at all. While creating immi account you may put same name in both given & family name. It should not matter. Be careful you put name exactly same you have on passport. In case you were known with different name, submit affidavit stating refers to one & same person.


Thanks Mate,

This was very useful. I have the same situation as per instructions on EOI 

I used my Indian passport given names as Family name in the application.And the given name was blank in the application.

However unable to do the same on immi account creation. Your Answer guess has solved my problem to use the same name in given name and family name as it cannot be blank.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Harpreetsingh05928 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi, Ikrammd 
I just read your given name & family name thread.
Just wondering if you got your Grant by using blank in EOI & copy same name In immi account.
Regards

Sent from my HTC Desire 820s dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi,
Yes I got my grant. And in Australia for my validation trip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harpreetsingh05928 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for your response, 
So it means I can make the application for EOI as 
Given name--------------
Surname- Harpreet Singh 
Immi-
Given Name-Harpreet Singh
Surname- Harpreet Singh.

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my HTC Desire 820s dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes mate. All the best.!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

